# Tegu has a bump. Help!



## xFameTubex (Dec 30, 2014)

My tegu has a small bump behind his front right leg. I don't know how long it's been there because it blends in so well, but it couldn't have been more than a week ago (clean out his tank weekly). Is it possibly MBD.

Extra info**
- basking spot temp: 96°
- rest of tank: 80°
- feeding him raw turkey and cooked eggs
- substrate was coconut husk. Now it is reptile carpet
- has sufficient uvb lighting
- fresh water everyday
- humidity: 47


----------



## N8bub (Dec 30, 2014)

It could be mbd. What kind of uvb source do you have? Do you supplement calcium? Because your stated diet is seriously lacking calcium. Mix in some whole prey. Does your tegu twitch or drag its legs? Now that being said, it could be other things as well(cyst, tumor, injury? ) some terrible some rather benign. Just get some whole prey in it, calcium supplement, and make sure you're uvb bulb is good (not the cfl type). Hope that helps.


----------



## xFameTubex (Dec 30, 2014)

N8bub said:


> It could be mbd. What kind of uvb source do you have? Do you supplement calcium? Because your stated diet is seriously lacking calcium. Mix in some whole prey. Does your tegu twitch or drag its legs? Now that being said, it could be other things as well(cyst, tumor, injury? ) some terrible some rather benign. Just get some whole prey in it, calcium supplement, and make sure you're uvb bulb is good (not the cfl type). Hope that helps.



I do have some pinkies in the freezer from my ball python. I also have been mixing in calcium powder in his turkey after I noticed it. Do you think I could mix turnip greens in with it.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 31, 2014)

No, it isn't MBD. That being said, however, if you are only JUST BEGINNING to start mixing calcium powder in his turkey, there's a good chance the tegu has early stages of nutritional secondary hyperparathyroidism anyhow. Unless you're getting specialty whole ground prey, then you need to use calcium supplement with EVERY ground meat meal.

As for what that is, looks to be a physical injury of some sort, and that's likely the typical scarification that ensues with tegus when their integument is damaged. There will be a surface scab, but they usually also "encapsulate" the damage internally, which will wind up forming a "skin pocket" in the long term. If it were me, I'd want to debride that scab, clear out any caseous matter underneath/internally, wash with a disinfectant and apply polysporin/neosporin daily, cover the injury with a bandage to keep it clean.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 15, 2015)

& once healed go back to dirt as substrate and bump your basking temp up to 115-120f measured with a temp gun, once hes older and larger you can raise the temp 120-135.


----------



## xFameTubex (Feb 2, 2015)

You guys were all wrong. It was a fungus infection. The vet said I had to bump his humidity from about 50% to 80%. She also prescribed him an antibiotic. Thanks for the help anyways though.
By the way the previous statements about the Calcium. I was already adding it to his eggs. I was just worried that he was getting enough of it because of how little he eats. I offer him a dish of ground turkey and eggs with calcium powder in it. I was worried that he had not been getting enough calcium from the eggs and if i should also split the calcium between the eggs and the ground turkey.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Try to give whole prey. Cooked eggs not ideal (good every so often treat maybe but raw organic egg is better shell and all). The basking spot bumping up a bit will help heal faster as well. I hope he recovers well


----------

